# OSHA extends temporary enforcement measures



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

Received this from my local builders association and my GC last week 


OSHA Extends Temporary Enforcement Measures in Residential Construction Through December 15
Osha News

August 30, 2012 WASHINGTON - The U.S. Department of Labor's Occupational Safety and Health Administration (OSHA) will extend for three months its temporary enforcement measures in residential construction. The temporary enforcement measures, now extended through December 15, 2012, include priority free on-site compliance assistance, penalty reductions, extended abatement dates, measures to ensure consistency, and increased outreach. Fatalities from falls are the number one cause of workplace death in construction.

OSHA has been working closely with the industry to assist employers in complying with the new directive. Since October 1, 2011, OSHA's On-site Consultation Projects performed more than 2,500 on-site visits, conducted 925 training sessions, and delivered 438 presentations related to fall protection in residential construction. OSHA's regional and area offices also conducted more than 800 outreach activities on the directive. The Agency will continue to work with employers to ensure a clear understanding of, and to facilitate compliance with, the new policy.

OSHA will also continue to develop materials to assist the industry, including a wide variety of educational and training materials to assist employers with compliance, which are available on the Web pages for residential construction and the Fall Prevention Campaign.


----------

